# I lost my REO



## The Golf (12/10/14)

Just a heads up, my mini is MIA. Left it in a toilet at a club    in Cape Town. If anyone sees one forsale let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

The Golf said:


> Just a heads up, my mini is MIA. Left it in a toilet at a club    in Cape Town. If anyone sees one forsale let me know.



Oi-vey! thats bad - hope you reunite quickly with Mia.


----------



## The Golf (12/10/14)

Guys im not saying its stolen id like to get it back, it hasnt been returned or handed in. I miss my baby  im not i a position to buy it back but i would ask you to hang onto it and as soon as i am ill pay what ever you did assuming it shows up somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/10/14)

photos? to stick on the back of the milk cartons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/14)

johan said:


> Oi-vey! thats bad - hope you reunite quickly with Mia.


I think he means Missing In Action Johan.

@The Golf do you have a photo?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (12/10/14)

@The Golf - I am really sad for you man - hope you find her

In case we spot her popping up for sale somewhere - let us all know what the finish and colours were
And a recent pic would be good as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (12/10/14)

I would die of a heart attack is swear!! But atleast the chances for the person that stole it ,to know how to refill and re wick is scarce, and he wont be able to charge the battery. Try to claim it from the insurance, say it got stollen out of the house,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (12/10/14)

And yeah show 


Silver said:


> @The Golf - I am really sad for you man - hope you find her
> 
> In case we spot her popping up for sale somewhere - let us all know what the finish and colours were
> And a recent pic would be good as well


yeah show us a recent pic so we can be on the look out if someone sells it


----------



## The Golf (12/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/10/14)

Oi, that is bad. Can lend you a Grand with Atomic until you are in a position to get another or yours gets returned. PM me if that might work for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/10/14)

That seriously sucks!!! Shame man


----------



## capetocuba (12/10/14)

Very kak mate, hope you get your Reo back.


----------



## The Golf (12/10/14)

Thank you @Andre but i really cnt take a risk like that. Its an expensive piece of hardware i cant afford to replace. Thank you very much for the offer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/14)

Sorry to hear... real bummer!


----------



## Chef Guest (13/10/14)

Sorry to hear that man. Hope she finds her way home!


----------



## Marzuq (13/10/14)

That's terrible. A sad day indeed. Will keep and eye out. Hopefully it turns up. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (13/10/14)

Sorry to hear about your reo bud  That is really some terrible news. I hope you manage to find her!


----------



## Riaz (13/10/14)

omw, sorry bout that bro

hope it turns up soon!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/10/14)

Sad news bud . Hope you find it soon!


----------



## andro (13/10/14)

So sorry to hear that and i feel your pain . I lost ( or got stolen ) a reo grand lp in a car accident ....was not a good feeling . Hopefully will turn up soon


----------



## hyphen (13/10/14)

What club was it ?


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

Sorry to hear that man.i am hopeful that it will change into i found my reo post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (14/10/14)

@hyphen it was at Pizza Shack, so not really a club, but club style.


----------

